# Primitive Skills Gathering



## arenal (Aug 17, 2015)

Hey folks - just wanted to share info about a primitive skills gathering that's been going on in Georgia for the last 30 years - in case some of y'all don't know about it!  It's called Earthskills Rendezvous, and there's one coming up in October.  The fall gathering is held just across the state line in South Carolina, and the spring one is in Lafayette GA.  Classes in just about every skill you can imagine, including hide-tanning, friction fire, flint knapping, tracking, basketry, wild edibles, cordage, plant and mushroom id, processing nuts, etc.  Let me know if you have questions.

Here's the website: www.primitiveskills.org


----------



## trad bow (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up. This is one I haven't heard of before.
Jeff


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Aug 25, 2015)

Will there be some type of schedule published on the classes?


----------



## arenal (Aug 26, 2015)

Good question.  We usually don't determine the schedule ahead of time - instructors sign up for different time slots when they arrive.  However, we are moving towards having a more set schedule that can be posted online.  It probably won't be fully functional for this gathering - we'll have some classes posted in the next few weeks, hopefully.  By next Spring we're hoping to have that added to our website...


----------



## inthewild (Sep 28, 2015)

*Brain tanning*

Does anyone know of any upcoming classes on brain tanning in/near N GA?


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 1, 2015)

inthewild said:


> Does anyone know of any upcoming classes on brain tanning in/near N GA?



PM Trefer on here , he usually does one in Nov ....I have not talked to him lately , Richie does one of the best brain tan classs you can find ...


----------



## BuckSlayer (Jan 9, 2016)

I plan on going to the one in Lafayette GA this spring. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Nugefan (Jan 11, 2016)

BuckSlayer said:


> I plan on going to the one in Lafayette GA this spring. Sounds like fun.



They have some great instructors ....


----------



## inthewild (Jan 14, 2016)

Do you have any info on the spring class? I would love to go.


----------



## woodsmith (Jan 22, 2016)

Wish I could make it to this and meet some of you guys in person. These kinds of meetups are always fun and you learn so much!


----------

